# Windowmanager Probleme



## flou (18. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

 ich melde mich normalerweise in der shell an und starte dann den Xserver mit startx. Als windowmanager verwende ich blackbox! leider kann ich als ein bestimmter user blackbox nicht mehr starten. Er versucht es zwar, geht dann aber wieder zurück zur shell. Fehlermeldung kann ich auch keine erkennen. Als root oder ein anderer User geht es wunderbar. Nur eben bei dem einen bestimmten User nicht Ich kann aber einen anderen Windowmanager mit diesem User auch ohne Probleme starten, aber BB nicht!

 Kann mir vielleicht jmd. helfen?

 Gruss

 Flou


----------



## RedWing (18. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

hast du schonmal nachgeschaut ob Blackbox die nötigen Rechte hat die ini
Files in dein Homedirectory zu schreiben?

Gruß

RedWing


----------

